# Preping the blade surface



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Does anyone prep the surface of the blade with anything? I have tryed waxing, silicone, armorall and still have snow sticking.

My blade is 3 years old and the surface has no rust or heavy scratches.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I have been toying with the idea of one of those poly shields that bolt on,fairly cheap,anyone using these?


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

I bought one of the poly shields for mine...it still sits under the bench, I just never got the time to mount it.

I have been using Prestone Silicone Lubricant on my blade before each snow, It seems to work quite well. It is also cheap at $2.00 a can and I can spray the plow 4-5 times or more. I will probably mount the poly next year.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

I have a SnoWay lexon blade, not sure if this is pretty much the same as a poly blade? It does roll the snow off better, but snow does still stick to it, and it is a "snowball dropper," the snow just sticks to it long enough to drop off in little balls and mess up your nice clean plowing job. And the wetter the snow, the more it sticks.


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

no idea if it works or not but hear off some using pam or something like that the no stick spray you put in fryin pan.


----------



## noclevername (Jan 14, 2003)

Had good luck with silicone spray as well. Make sure you get the one that dries, not the one that stays wet as a lubricant.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

There are spray products out for those of us in the lawn biz to help keep clippings from sticking to the decks. I remember seeing a couple of these companies announcing that they would be coming out with products for snow plow applications. This was a couple of years ago now so I would guess they got them on the market by now. 

Arc burn,
I installed a poly shield onto an old beat up rusted plow & it worked wonders at rolling snow & keeping it from sticing to the mold board. It was glue on as opposed to bolt on that you mention. Got it from one of the online suppliers and was worth the 60.00 or so bucks.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

I use spray silicone, it seems to work ok, but needs to be reapplied before each use for best results.


----------



## Plowzer (Feb 12, 2001)

We have been using bars of ski-wax on the plows. I think it works really well. It lasts for about 2-5 snow events , depending how much and the type of snow that is pushed. It can be a PITA to apply. It just takes more effort to rub it on but it lasts alot longer than any spray. That souned like a Viagra commercial


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

BRL what kind of glue did you use to hold the poly insert on i have one sitting in the shop i too think it would be a better looking job with no holes just wondering what kinda stuff will adhere the best 



regards fred


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

That plow put in a 200 or so hours of abusive plowing that season, and by the end the plastic was peeling off in spots. The glue I used was the glue they shipped with it, and I don't remember what it was. Now you're going to get me in trouble with some here, or maybe they'll be happy to hear the dreaded word used for a different subject... If I was to put one on a plow now I would use Polyurethane Premium Construction Adhesive. I have used this stuff for all kinds of applications (landscaping\construction) and it works well. Adheres to metal, plastic, stone, concrete, wood, vinyl, etc. etc. Comes in tubes that you use caulk guns to install. PL is one brand I have here, Liquid Nails makes one and so do several other brands. Just get the ones labeled Outdoor & Heavy Duty construction adhesive and it should work fine.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

BRL,I only thought i saw bolts in the picture but now that you mention it,they said it uses an adhesive,i guess the main reason i did not buy one is because all the pictures i saw had them mounted on Meyers or full trip plows with the poly tucked under the cutting edge,i run Fishers and wondered if the shield would stay on?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I spray mine with Pam and the snow doesnt stick.
Reapply as needed.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

If the snow sticking becomes a noticible annoyance on my Fisher I wouldn't hesitate to put one on there. I believe when I bought it they sold them specifically for the different brands. So the Fisher one would be the correct width to fit the Fisher mold board? If not, they are easy to cut, so I would just cut it to end at the end of the mold board, & not the mold board & trip edge. Go for it. Worse thing that can happen is it peels off, partly or all the way. Just put it back on or get a new one if needed. Unless it happens right away, then maybe don't try it again with another purchase. Also, I forgot, it is important to use the glue in warmer temps, so it would improve performance greatly to get the plow into a heated garage for a day or 2 before & after gluing to get best results. 

LI Mike, 
Save a lot of money & go to a Sam's Club or BJ's or other such store. Buy a six pack of the commercial cooking spray in the catering or food supplies section. Its the same or better than Pam, but the 6 cans will cost as much as 1 or 2 cans of Pam. Lawn guys, use that to treat the mowing decks to keep clippings from sticking as much.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L.I.Mike _
> *I spray mine with Pam and the snow doesnt stick.
> Reapply as needed. *


LOL!,Maybe dump Pam in a windshield wash resevoir and route the hose to the front of your blade........I might be on to something here,or maybe i'm just plain on something


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

Many years ago, on a planet far, far away . . .

A "plow wax" product could be purchased in 1 gal. cans. We used to paint it on with a brush. Haven't been able to find it in the last 10 years or so.

Andy


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*I still think*

good ole automotive paste wax works the best.


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2002)

I had my blade rhino lined snow does not stick at all. I had it sprayed on smooth not textured. Try it.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Ben, I'd like to see a pic of that if you get a chance!I think it has been discussed here but never heard anymore?What color?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The previous owner of my plow had it rhinolined (smooth). However, it was sprayed on white on the back and grey on the front. I had to sand it lightly to paint it (red). Even with the coat of paint on it, the blade seems to roll pretty well, and the snow seldom sticks, unless of course it is a very wet snow. I would have left just the rhinoliner, but did not want the blade to be white, for safety reasons.


-John


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Try the following:

Clean the moldboard with isopropyl alcohol first, followed by wiping with a dry cloth. Next, apply pinball machine "liquid playfield wax". Follow wax dispenser's directions. The moldboard will be very slippery! Using Endust will give similar results but not long lasting. Playfield Wax is avail. at arcade vendors. It's not too costly and if you apply it to a plastic kids sled they will break the sound barrier, or at the very least, out slide every sled on the slope.... I promise you! The playfield wax is what makes a pinball game operate fast. A dirty playfield results in slow ball movement. 

Also any "acrylic" auto wax will also serve well. Avoid PAM and similar kitchen vegetable sprays. While they are quick and easy, they cake up and leave a greasy, filthy residue requiring pressure washing.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*but if it's painted*

then it's the paint that the snows not sticking to, not the rhino lining???????


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2002)

Arc Burn I will take some pics. It was supposed to be red but they sprayed it black, so now I have a black Boss They sand blasted the whole blade and rhino lined the front for 150.00 which I thought was not a bad price.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

*MLB*

I would guess so, but the first time i used the plow it did about the same, so i figured I could paint it, its a thick coat of enamel on the front and its even got a thick coat of paste wax on it, at teh beginning of the season. I think i'll probably get my new blade done too, only have them mix the liner *red* this time, not white...


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We paint ours every couple of years with "SNO-FLO" paint. Its got something it it that really makes it slick. Its expensive, $24 per quart, but if applied with a sprayer it will do 2 plows.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

CPSS- I would guess the Fisher yellow paint is same or similar composition as it dries to a slick, smooth surface and costs around $22/qt. Well worth it as it adheres far better than enamels, dries overnight, and has that wet look.


----------



## Bossplower (Feb 21, 2003)

*CPSS*

CPSS, 
where do you get the snow flo paint?
Thanks Steve


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

*CPS*

Exactly, inquiring minds want to know. What is the source for the snow-flow product?


----------



## Stovezbt (Oct 13, 2001)

Maybe try this if the color doesn't matter. We get spray can from our john deere dealer of what we call slick plate. Basically, we sprayed it in the bottom of gravity bed grain wagons and boy was it slick. It would last for the whole season. So slick that you could not walk on the floors, like ice. Black/gey in color. 

I also get soft coating for our edges. It looks like black spray paint, but is soft so it wears off the next time you plow and your edge is shined up without getting rusty while setting. We mainly use it on plow moldboards, disk cutters and so on around the farm.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i do some wax on my meyers then some silcone spray keeps me good all year


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: CPS*



> _Originally posted by apkole _
> *Exactly, inquiring minds want to know. What is the source for the snow-flow product? *


The SNO-FLO is available from the dealer. It's Meyers product. Fisher plow paint, also available from any plow dealer works the same. Last year we repainted 1 plow with the Fisher product and it worked well.


----------

